# Hunts in West/South Yorkshire/North Derbyshire area



## horseywelsh (7 August 2010)

Wanting to get pony out hunting for the first time this autumn - pony is a non jumper (other than small logs etc) and would like to go with a hunt that welcomes newcomers and looks after them. Suggestions please ...


----------



## Bethie (7 August 2010)

I've a friend who wanted to start hunting, but not very keen on jumping, she started going out with the Four Shires Bloodhounds a few years ago as the field is split in 2 and you follow either the jumping or non-jumping field master.   She's always had a really good day out when she's been out with them and the first time she went in particular she had someone specifically looking out for her to make sure she was ok.   They're holding an intro day at Chatsworth in October.   http://www.4shires.co.uk/


----------



## horseywelsh (8 August 2010)

Intro day sounds good.

Anybody else have any hunts to recommend or avoid in these areas?
Anymore intro days out there? Thanks


----------



## icemaiden113 (12 August 2010)

We don't have an intro day but you are more than welcome to join us for a day! We also have people that don't jump so you can go round!

Have a look on our website for details www.barlowhunt.org.uk

Happy Hunting

Fogot to say you can pm if you need more info as well!


----------



## horseywelsh (16 August 2010)

thanks for that icemaiden113 - i shall have a look into your dates. Glad to hear there is a non jumping bit too


----------



## irish_only (17 August 2010)

I was going to suggest the Barlow, also High Peak.


----------



## pipsqueek (19 August 2010)

High Peak have a few newcomers days each season, where there is a non-jumping field.  However we jump a lot of stone walls on a normal day for those wanting to jump.  Check the website for up and coming newcomers days: www.highpeakhunt.co.uk.  Good luck!


----------



## horseywelsh (19 August 2010)

Thanks for further suggesstions - will check them out. Don't think my highland pony is up to jumping walls, nor having plaits in her super thick and long mane. What should i do with her mane, i know it's etiquette to plait but there realy is no way you could plait this mane!?! Thanks


----------



## icemaiden113 (20 August 2010)

Although you are correct plaiting after opening meet is correct. For native ponies it is acceptable to take them un plaited! My exmoor is never plaited! No way you can with that mane!! And it is totally acceptable! (and I am at the kennels!!)


----------



## horseywelsh (21 August 2010)

icemaiden113 said:



			Although you are correct plaiting after opening meet is correct. For native ponies it is acceptable to take them un plaited! My exmoor is never plaited! No way you can with that mane!! And it is totally acceptable! (and I am at the kennels!!)
		
Click to expand...

Relieved to hear that  Didn't want to be in trouble for not plaiting but there is no way this mane could be plaited either, you would need scrunchies, not rubber bands or thread!


----------



## tinker88 (22 August 2010)

rockwood harriers hunt around south & west yorks (pennine areas)

Good day, good price.

www.rockwoodharriers.co.uk


----------



## larkwood (22 August 2010)

The 4 Shires have an evening hound exercise near you on Thursday 26th @ 5:30pm at Hodsock Priory (S81 0TY) details are on the website, it's only £20 for non members. Hound exercises are a good way to start as they are a little gentler and have smaller fields with a more mixed bunch of riders, some of whom only do the hound exercises.
Chatsworth is a big day with more like 70-80 riders, you can p.m. me if you want more specific details about the exercises or hunts,


----------

